# Fattie question



## griz400 (May 27, 2017)

We will be making a fattie tomorrow and have read about bacon turning out rubbery, and some say sorta precook bacon, and was wondering,if you could possibly grill it on a charcoal grill for a few minutes a side, rolling it around a little, then put it on the smoker, cause we are lighting both smoker and charcoal grill up both tomorrow.  i have never made a fattie before ... should be fun .. going to make a fajita fattie. should internal be around 160 ???


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 27, 2017)

Hey griz.  You can do the bacon on the grill if you like or just put the fattie under the oven broiler for a SHORT time--make sure you do all 4 sides.

Gary


----------



## chilerelleno (May 27, 2017)

Grill or Broiler

I take it from the smoker to the grill's upper warming rack and close the lid.
Crank the heat on high and it crisps up very nicely on all sides at once.


----------



## timberjet (May 27, 2017)

thin bacon is key if you want crispy. You can nuke the bacon a little bit before you wrap the fatty as well to get a headstart.


----------



## ab canuck (May 27, 2017)

I usually do them on Charcoal, But have been doing them on a Pit boss pellet pooper, It crisps up the bacon nicely, I have pulled them und threw it under the broiler for a few min. to  finish them...


----------



## griz400 (May 28, 2017)

Guess i will put it on the smoker, and see what happens, if it needs finished, i will put it on the charcoal grill to crisp up the bacon, THANKS all for some tips ................


----------



## sauced (May 28, 2017)

I use thin bacon and it crisps up pretty good....nobody has complained!!


----------



## SmokinAl (May 28, 2017)

Use the thinnest bacon you can find & don't do a bacon weave.

Just wrap the bacon around the fattie so there is only one layer of bacon.

When you do the weave there is two layers of bacon & the inside layer never gets crispy.

It will crisp up nicely with just one layer.

Not as pretty though.

Al


----------



## griz400 (May 28, 2017)

We just wrapped it all up, sorry al, good tip for next time maybe, I seemed to over stuff it i think ....we seasoned hamburger with fajita seasoning, sauteed peppers, onions, mushrooms and jalapenos with fajita seasoning, used pepper jack cheese and also cheddar ....

here is progress so far 













IMG_0203.JPG



__ griz400
__ May 28, 2017


















IMG_0204.JPG



__ griz400
__ May 28, 2017


















IMG_0205.JPG



__ griz400
__ May 28, 2017


















IMG_0206.JPG



__ griz400
__ May 28, 2017


















IMG_0207.JPG



__ griz400
__ May 28, 2017


















IMG_0208.JPG



__ griz400
__ May 28, 2017


















IMG_0209.JPG



__ griz400
__ May 28, 2017






It was fun so far .... tell me what you think ... We will fire up smoker later, making alot of things today as well ...

If it starts leak, do you lay it on foil later ???


----------



## ab canuck (May 28, 2017)

looking good so far.... mmmmmm fatties


----------



## griz400 (May 28, 2017)

Well, here we go, smoker lit and loaded, fattie, tenderloin, baby backs, beans, and a little piece of loin was in freezer from cutting porkchops up ... all on at 11:00













IMG_0211.JPG



__ griz400
__ May 28, 2017


















IMG_0210.JPG



__ griz400
__ May 28, 2017


----------



## sauced (May 28, 2017)

Looking good!!!


----------



## griz400 (May 28, 2017)

Fired up charcoal grill and got wings and brats started













IMG_0214.JPG



__ griz400
__ May 28, 2017


















IMG_0213.JPG



__ griz400
__ May 28, 2017






This lunch ...... and lunch for me tomorrow   .... lol


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 28, 2017)

That's looking great.  I noticed you didn't seal the meat where it joins so I sure hope you can remember which side is up when you put it on the grate.  I just put a drip pan under it.

Gary


----------



## griz400 (May 28, 2017)

1 Hr in , looks ok i guess, wings and brats done, it's lunch time now ...













IMG_0215.JPG



__ griz400
__ May 28, 2017


















IMG_0216.JPG



__ griz400
__ May 28, 2017






I moved the beans under the fattie, bacon flavor dripping good, seems to be browning already, only 1 hr in ....


----------



## griz400 (May 28, 2017)

We are actually   close i guess, my alarms on thermometers are all going off, what kind of temp are we looking at on the fattie ???  here are some pics 2 hrs in now ''' had a constant smoker temp of 240 for 2 hrs   here is a look 













IMG_0219.JPG



__ griz400
__ May 28, 2017


















IMG_0218.JPG



__ griz400
__ May 28, 2017






ribs I am gonna do 3, 2, and let em rest


----------



## griz400 (May 28, 2017)

Fattie is done, had an internal of 169, how long to let it rest ???













IMG_0220.JPG



__ griz400
__ May 28, 2017


----------



## JckDanls 07 (May 28, 2017)

looking good...  a good thirty minutes at least ..  let all the cheese and everything firm back up some from being melted... doesn't oooze out when cutting ...


----------



## griz400 (May 28, 2017)

IMG_0221.JPG



__ griz400
__ May 28, 2017


















IMG_0222.JPG



__ griz400
__ May 28, 2017


















IMG_0223.JPG



__ griz400
__ May 28, 2017






Now, I lay my ribs on a bed of sauerkraut and sprinkle with brown sugar and glaze with BBQ sauce, 

see you all in 2 hrs when ribs are done


----------



## griz400 (May 28, 2017)

MONEY SHOT ..... 













IMG_0224.JPG



__ griz400
__ May 28, 2017


















IMG_0225.JPG



__ griz400
__ May 28, 2017


















IMG_0226.JPG



__ griz400
__ May 28, 2017






ribs will be done in a hour or so .......


----------



## JckDanls 07 (May 28, 2017)

YUMMM  YUMMMM ...  what's your thoughts ?


----------



## griz400 (May 28, 2017)

I had a piece, with some hot sauce, and some sour cream, was real good, wife ate some plain and really liked it it, she let me put  2 jalapenos in to start,she just doesnt like real hot and spicey, ... we will be makin  fatties in the future ..

 1 more hour on the ribs and sour kraut 

.


----------



## griz400 (May 28, 2017)

here is the ribs .... pretty good i believe  













IMG_0227.JPG



__ griz400
__ May 28, 2017






with the krout


----------



## griz400 (May 28, 2017)

I want to thank  everyone who posted up and made suggestions cause all that helped and we had a very nice bbq.........


----------



## ab canuck (May 29, 2017)

That is great....... Any pics????


----------



## sauced (May 29, 2017)

Fatty looks real good!! Nice job!

Points


----------



## griz400 (May 29, 2017)

thanks ab canuck and sauced, I will definitely do another 1 sometime, think about 1 with Italian stuff, like sausage, meatballs, peppers onions, sauce, and mozzarella .....


----------



## sauced (May 29, 2017)

Lol....sounds like you are hooked!!


----------



## griz400 (May 31, 2017)

Are you kiddin me ??? lol ..... showed everyone at work, they said make sure 911 is in my phone ... ( heart attack )  .......

probably next weekend, i will do a breakfast fattie, ( western omelet style )  ... and i have an idea for an Italian one as well ..... i am not hooked 

  is there a aaa for fatties ????


----------



## shyzabrau (Jun 1, 2017)

I think I've picked out my smoke for Saturday! Just need to pick up some supplies on the way home from the airport Friday night....

Maybe stuffed with kim chi?


----------



## joecapo (Jun 1, 2017)

Bacon bomb thats whats up!!! Never smoked only grilled one. You got alot of goodies in there, looks awesome. Im gonna have to make my own concoction. It looks flavorful. Nice work


----------



## griz400 (Jun 1, 2017)

This week, we are only grilling, Saturday grilling pizza, and Sunday steaks, shrimp,and yellow squash, but, next weekend,smoking a breakfast fattie, and going to spatchcock a turkey ...

let me know how your fatties come out ....


----------

